
Spain's Crackdown on Catalonia Includes Internet Censorship - smokielad
http://rss.slashdot.org/~r/Slashdot/slashdotYourRightsOnline/~3/QEIFAIDGA3Y/spains-crackdown-on-catalonia-includes-internet-censorship
======
tripu
They mention "measures restricting free and open access to the Internet",
which is a gross exaggeration.

The TLD .cat has "over 100 thousand active domain names" [1], but Spanish
judges have decreed the shutdown of 10 specific domains [2].

Nobody's restricting "free and open access to the Internet" in Catalonia or
elsewhere in Spain; it is very confusing (or manipulative) to say so.

[1] [https://www.internetnews.me/2017/09/20/dotcat-registry-
offic...](https://www.internetnews.me/2017/09/20/dotcat-registry-offices-
raided-spanish-police/)

[2] [http://www.elnacional.cat/es/politica/juez-proveedoras-
bloqu...](http://www.elnacional.cat/es/politica/juez-proveedoras-
bloquear-10-webs-referendum_192105_102.html)

